# Just made a V60 brewing guide



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Just made my first brewing guide video.

Please have a look & let me know what you think







...

http://www.smokeybarn.co.uk/content/v60-guide


----------



## MangoSand (Jul 25, 2012)

A while back, I was directed to your roastery by somebody who lives near you, and the look of the website since then has really improved, good job. To be brutally honest though, this video kind of detracts from the professional look you may be wanting to cultivate. Did you see the v60 guide that matt perger posted a few days ago?

I feel a bit mean saying this, i mean you're just trying to be helpful and it is an ok guide for v60! Also i've never edited a video in my life so I'm not really in a position to criticise; But a bit of a cooler, more edited video might go in line more with the slick looking site you have up.

p.s. My Da thought your yellow bourbon (his words) was one of the best coffees he ever tasted.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi thanks for the comments. I would love to be able to make high quality productions, but unfortunatley I only know how to use very basic video editing software, hence I went for the unscripted style. I know the big roasters like to throw money around at things like this, but for a small roaster like me it's not viable. For now I just wanted to put something up for customers that are new to brewing (plus it helps google rankings and sales).

Pass on my regards for the praise on the Yellow Bourbon, though to be honest it's a tricky little bugger to get right, I still think there's more to come from it if I can fine tune it a little more


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Considering there are lots of V60 tutorials out there already I was dubious about this, but tbh I think it's good for joe public customers (not so good for serious coffee brewers, but I don't think they would need this anyway). I actually prefer this to the highly edited ones out there because the slick ones are generally designed to be quite concise and visually pleasing, and as a result fail to convey valuable information. But your rough and ready realtime approach means the viewer learns more. It reminds me of the Sweet Marias videos, or Gail & Kat's vids, or even some of Steve Leighton's IMM videos... all of which are relatively low tech but also all very informative. Perhaps a dedicated brewing area would look better on camera, but that's not a big problem.

I do think your grind is a bit fine tho, and think you know that


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

MikeHag said:


> I do think your grind is a bit fine tho, and think you know that


I havnt quite made my mind up on that. Personally I like it - though on reflection a few notches coarser might broaden the appeal.

Edit: oh and Mike, thank you for putting that photo on your website of the san remo mobile water setup. I used that several times whilst standing in the plumbers shop, scratching my head trying to work out what bits went where!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Very glad it was of use. Mobile setups seems to be a bit of a secret so when I saw the UKBC setup and copied it I thought it would be good to share. Not sure whether my pic has the Shurflo accumulator tank in the middle... but that's in there now and it is a brilliant addition for low cost.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Some feedback ... 4.5 scoops of coffee 1 may weigh 28g , 4.5 scoops of coffee 2 might weigh 25g ....density varies . I would suggest always weighing and grinding what you need so zero waste .

I think a consistancy of blood wouldnt be to my taste for v60, espresso maybe


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I did say that if you dont want to weigh with scales everytime (and lets face it, a lot of people don't) it's 4.75 scoops at this grind setting.

The zero waste thing is a good point, I'm surrounded by bags of coffee so never really think twice about wasting any. Though I am very careful if I've bought some from another roaster.

I think you can see what I'm trying to say with the blood comment. I probably need a better discriptor.

Thanks for the comments, I will try harder next time


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

smokeybarn said:


> I did say that if you dont want to weigh with scales everytime (and lets face it, a lot of people don't) it's 4.75 scoops at this grind setting.
> 
> The zero waste thing is a good point, I'm surrounded by bags of coffee so never really think twice about wasting any. Though I am very careful if I've bought some from another roaster.
> 
> ...


Dude you've done a great job overall, nit-picking as was in a really foul mood


----------

